
Novelist Vikram Chandra on writing and building software for writers - dipankarbajpai
https://leeschneider.substack.com/p/ep-10-on-a-call-with-vikram-chandra
======
valarauko
>I learned from reading a blog he wrote that he doesn't outline his long,
complex novels. He writes with purposeful ambiguity.

> As you begin, you know very little about what the book is. But the thoughts
> and visions persist, which means that this character and her world have some
> kind of special energy for you, and you want to know more about this
> character, what her situation is. - Vikram Chandra

>This means that he may spend years writing his way into a story, leaving big
plot holes, learning about the characters as he goes, until the novel comes
into focus.

>This seems like a scary way to write, but it has successful practitioners.
His first novel, Red Earth and Pouring Rain, won the 1996 Commonwealth
Writers’ Prize for Best First Book.

Ironically, this book made me give up on reading fiction for about a decade.
It's probably the only book I left midway, as an adult.

